# Aftermarket taillights for 2003 Altima?



## Hutnik15 (Feb 12, 2004)

I would like to know if anyone makes a taillight for the 2003 Altima, that is either red, or maybe smoked, i have seen the 2005 lights but they still look like euro style lights, is there any way i can change this for a less transparent light? 

Thank You,
Hutnik15


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

No one sells smoked tail lights yet. But you can search around to see who can smoke or tint them for you. You can also do it yourself.


----------



## andys (Nov 23, 2004)

*Smoke Tail Light Film - Not Spray*



Coco said:


> No one sells smoked tail lights yet. But you can search around to see who can smoke or tint them for you. You can also do it yourself.


I carry the smoke film for headlights & Tail lights. You can buy the sheet and trim to fit for any make and model. You will find more info at
http://www.stickercity.com/store/customer/home.php?cat=494


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

andys said:


> I carry the smoke film for headlights & Tail lights. You can buy the sheet and trim to fit for any make and model. You will find more info at
> http://www.stickercity.com/store/customer/home.php?cat=494


 Have you tested your film on 2002+ Altimas? Another company that sells film says it is hard to install on Altimas because of the round shape of the tail lights. Can you confirm? Also, do you have any pictures of Altimas with this smoke film installed?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

www.customenterprise.com also sells aftermarket tail lights.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

This is spray-on, might be easier to get on round lights.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the tail lights on the SE-R are smoked


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bII said:


> This is spray-on, might be easier to get on round lights.


i would say to stay away from the spray on a rounded surface. on sentra lights im sure its rather easy becuase they are for the most part flat. but the altima has those rounded eges and with a spray it can be uneven, then your lights will be blotchy when you hit the brakes. i say the best way to go is to try useing that film and try to use a heat gun to mold it to the shape


----------

